# Side Skirt Fitment On TTS



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Just thought i'd flag this, as it's something to look out for seeing as how the TTS has now landed and most chaps on here are due to pick up their TTS's pretty soon.

The skirts on mine are not fitting correctly with the drivers side worse than the passenger's. It's only visible when the doors are open and is where the trailing edge of the skirts are fitted. I have flagged this into the dealer and am taking it back for inspection on Friday.

As i'm seemingly incompetent in posting pics on here, i can't show any visuals to you but i'm more than willing to email them if you message me with your email address and then someone can post them.

If you know what to look for, it could well assist prior to delivery if your vehicle is affected.


----------



## hobbsieoz (Mar 29, 2015)

Photos:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

.
For the price you are paying for the TTS that's an absolute disgrace.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Agree to the above... For the price they charge for this the panel gaps ought to me within microns!!

Hopefully just needs clipping in... Maybe worth checking with the supplying dealer if it had any repairs prior to handover... As maybe they had to remove that to fix it and didnt put it back properly.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

As i'm dropping the vehicle off @ dealers on Friday so they can look at the fitment, i was wondering if any kind soul could take a couple of snaps of how the side skirts should fit, should the dealer not have a stock TTS.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Hi Spudz

There you go

Tight as a ducks ****


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Think I may have spotted you last week at Leicester Audi picking up your TTS in the handover bay..

Was there getting a price for the ashtray/cup thingy, £51 so i didn't bother


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up, I'll look at those closely when I pick mine up.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Spudz, mine are fairly similar to yours. I raised it during handover but dealer didn't think it was an issue. Did you raise it straight off with them or call the Audi warranty hotline first? Let us know what your dealer says.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

ChrisTTS said:


> Think I may have spotted you last week at Leicester Audi picking up your TTS in the handover bay..
> 
> Was there getting a price for the ashtray/cup thingy, £51 so i didn't bother


I picked mine up Friday 15th circa 11.30 am. I do recall seeing someone peering through the handover bay door glass a couple of times tho'! :wink:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Spudz, mine are fairly similar to yours. I raised it during handover but dealer didn't think it was an issue. Did you raise it straight off with them or call the Audi warranty hotline first? Let us know what your dealer says.


No i e mailed the dealer after the weekend and he asked me to bring it back at my convenience in order for them to inspect. I'm in on Friday so will update.

Yours look similar to mine albeit not as bad.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Spudz, mine are fairly similar to yours. I raised it during handover but dealer didn't think it was an issue. Did you raise it straight off with them or call the Audi warranty hotline first? Let us know what your dealer says.


Sorry, but I really do not think that's acceptable on a £40k+ car. Hopefully dealer will fix and not just use the "that's normal" or "within tolerances" BS


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Shug750S said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Spudz, mine are fairly similar to yours. I raised it during handover but dealer didn't think it was an issue. Did you raise it straight off with them or call the Audi warranty hotline first? Let us know what your dealer says.
> ...


.
When you go back to the dealership, or before, have a look another Mk3(s) and see how the skirts fit on them. If they are better that should counter the 'within tolerance' BS.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

ChrisTTS said:


> Hi Spudz
> 
> There you go
> 
> Tight as a ducks ****


Missed this pic earlier. Does the skirt fit tightly all the way along past the front of the door as on mine there is clearly a gap between skirt and bodywork all the way along!


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Hi Spudz

tight all the way along, does it appear more obvious due to the car being white?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Possibly. However it was a question raised by 35mph.

However i have noticed a discrepancy in the gaps between the wheel arches and tyres and posted on the wheel thread. Are yours all uniform?


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

Oops sorry...

Just checked my ride levels and all four corners are 35mm tyre to wheel arch.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Cheers Chris. On mine the nearside rear and offside front are both considerably lower than the offside rear and nearside front! Something just don't smell right.... :?


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

On a flat surface that would suggest the shell is twisted :?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

ChrisTTS said:


> Hi Spudz
> 
> tight all the way along, does it appear more obvious due to the car being white?


Yes, it was my question. It is possibly extenuated by the colour but looks as though it is sitting a few mm lower than it should. Here is mine from the side. Is yours similar Spudz? Also have you both got these 'patches' on the sides just below where the skirt bulges?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

ChrisTTS said:


> On a flat surface that would suggest the shell is twisted :?


I don't think it is as all the panels align perfectly (except the skirt fitment). I shall of course ask the dealer the question and then have him make an enquiry to the factory as they are under obligation to log any damage.

I suspect it's just a suspension issue but.............. you never know (till you know).


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> ChrisTTS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Spudz
> ...


Hi

I have this on mine, it's clear guard/stone chip protector


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, the suspension had settled when I got to the dealer so all 4 corners had the same (albeit) larger than MK2 Black Ed clearance. I guess that's just the way it is. Was advised to give the suspension at least 2k miles to settle, which does seem extreme but hey ho. On the side skirt front I was given the option of new repainted ones or a fix on the existing. As I didn't want a repaint, I opted for the refit which will probably involve double sided tape to hold them flush to the sill as there is no securing lug where they bulge. If I'm not happy with that I can always go down the new option. On closer examination, I did notice that the leading edge of the skirt doesn't quite align with the lower front arch but only by a mm or so (probably within tolerance). What was stranger was that the showroom cars 'appeared' to have beading between the skirt and sill whilst both mine & 35mph don't. Is it a Glacier thing? Bizarre!


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

Whatever is going on Spudz it is wholly unacceptable for a car costing 40k plus. I think you are taking it very well, I would be hopping mad. Surely their pdi should have picked this up, maybe they thought you wouldn't notice.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

T.T.T.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

From the other thread, Spudz,

I have the same sill fit problem with my new S line and showed to the warranty man who has taken pictures. They are being a bit slow about handling this so do you know of a fix that entails refitting that works as I don't want trust them not to damaging anything? I notice the front edge is not inline with the wheel arch and wonder if has been fitted too far back as there is no fixing on the sill near the door closure so it bulges out.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

ChrisH said:


> From the other thread, Spudz,
> 
> I have the same sill fit problem with my new S line and showed to the warranty man who has taken pictures. They are being a bit slow about handling this so do you know of a fix that entails refitting that works as I don't want trust them not to damaging anything? I notice the front edge is not inline with the wheel arch and wonder if has been fitted too far back as there is no fixing on the sill near the door closure so it bulges out.


Yes mine is the same. I'm awaiting them to come back to me with a solution.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, nine days on and not a courtesy call, update or anything from my dealer! 

Any updates from anyone else?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Well, nine days on and not a courtesy call, update or anything from my dealer!
> 
> Any updates from anyone else?


I've been waiting over 3 years for the courtesy call. :lol:

My daughter's Ford dealer and SWMBO's Vauxhall dealer both called after a couple of weeks and then after about 3 months. Maybe they need the business more than Audi?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@35mphspeedlimit

My suggestion to all who have this problem plus a disinterested dealer, is to tweet the pictures to @audiukpress and @audiuk and your dealer and a good consumer facing motor journalist.

If enough of you do so to get a mini campaign going, then you are not going to be ignored for 9 days for a visible production fault on a signature design detail of a £45k top of the range car.

Just be polite about it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

My NS skirt fits real snug now..... :x


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

I saw a Glacier white TT S-line Roadster today and it turned out to be driven by an Audi sales manager.
I asked if he know about the sill gap problem and he opened the door and was shocked to see it, it's just like on mine.
So the new roadster has the problem too!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

SpudZ said:


> My NS skirt fits real snug now..... :x


Yes but it took more than an audi dealer to 'fix' it (unfortunately).


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> @35mphspeedlimit
> 
> If enough of you do so to get a mini campaign going, then you are not going to be ignored for 9 days for a visible production fault on a signature design detail of a £45k top of the range car.
> 
> Just be polite about


This is the problem,it's not a 45k top of the range car.It's a 38k base car that's mass produced and is over priced to start with.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

A few pics of TTs I saw today... Is this the issue?

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Look at the pics at the start of this thread.


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just FYI I have this gap on a glacier white TT Mk3 first reg Jan 2015 that I just got as a demo car from a dealer. I'm trying not to notice! I might get fobbed off with a tolerance argument. Is this the sort of thing one could do at home with double-sided tape?


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

It's a manufacturing defect as far as I'm concerned, ex-demo or not its still under warranty and they just don't fit. 
I think its fitted too far back at the front wheel arch so it bulges in the middle where there are no fixings.

Had anybody heard back from their dealers about this problem?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

A lot of cars picked up lately, any updates on this?


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

This was the first thing I checked when picking up my car last Monday evening.
They are fine no gapping anywhere so lets just hope that Audi have rectified the problem for all future adopters.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Well now that mine is back from the Sytner Bodyshop, I can give an update on the sideskirt issue.

The NS skirt was replaced along with the door.

Anyway, the fit is pretty much the same as before the wan*er hit me, so replacement skirts ain't going to solve the issue. Speaking with the Service Manager whilst dealing with my ride height issue, I got to look at a skirt they had taken off the S-line which had been shipped with a standard Sport one and can report that they can be moved to fit as the holes are elongated allowing about a 10mm adjustment. On mine the OS is worse fitting and doesn't line up with rest of the bodywork by about 1 or 2mm at the front so that can be adjusted no problem. However, the gap is there, according to Audi GB, to avoid 'chaffing' and is the same on all colours. The difference being that the darker colours just don't show the gap in the same way because, well, they are darker than the White, which magnifies the problem. But in terms of adjustment, they can be, which should help with the fit. Also, apparently all the gaps are worse on the OS for a reason I can't recall...And this was before he looked at mine.

So some good news and, well, news I guess..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not sure its a good idea to put a persons address on the interest without their permission.. just saying..
White - a blob of silicone sealant will fix it.. anti mold!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I'm not sure its a good idea to put a persons address on the interest without their permission.. just saying..
> White - a blob of silicone sealant will fix it.. anti mold!


Hi, Address removed.
Hoggy.


----------

